# Beware of the ice



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Coppo slipped and fell on ice that was covered with freshly fallen snow yesterday,
he´s in hospital with 6 broken ribs, a damaged lung and will have more investigations to check his diaphragm today.

Let this be a warning to us all, Coppo is still young and will recover, but if one of us old codgers had the same accident we may not, so beware, tread carefully in the snow.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Many years ago I took my parents dog out to reduce the risk of them slipping through 30cm of snow on a steep hill.

I walked down till I got to a piece of pavement and a drive that was clear - the Hotloint engineer that lived there needed to get in and out. I 

I stepped on it and went to stamp to clear my boots and fell right over, breaking my elbow.

The burger had cleared it using his hose, unbeknown to me, on a day when -5C was the highest temperature......

Had to slide down to the bottom of the hill before I could be moved to hospital, no vehicles could go up or down, even 4WD ambulance just slid sideways.

During the 7 hours I was in the ED the Council were TOLD to clear the road, or there would be a public announcement that emergency cover for the estate was impossible. They did it, so I was able to be driven back on discharge.

ThNks for your reminder Jan, ice is VERY dangerous to pedestrians and motorists alike.

Be safe all of you when venturing out in freezing conditions.

PS The dog walked back, totally unconcerned - that's the advantage of 4FD over 4WD. 🤣


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just had 4---- 4 wheeled motorbikes paused out the front, stopped for a couple of minutes having a chat the off they went, purposely swerving to slip on the hail covered road, I hope they don´t try that when they are really travelling. Goodness knows where they were going because there is nowhere down this way unless they drive along the river dam which is forbidden.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear that about coppo Jan - please pass on our best wishes.

I left the house this morning intending to walk down the old railway but seeing the conditions (just a bit slippy here n there) decided to walk up the road instead - thinking, at least if I fall, someone will see me!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> So sorry to hear that about coppo Jan - please pass on our best wishes.
> 
> I left the house this morning intending to walk down the old railway but seeing the conditions (just a bit slippy here n there) decided to walk up the road instead - thinking, at least if I fall, someone will see me!


It´s on the Good Morning thread Jean pop in and tell him.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I haven't see coppo posting on any thread I read for ages, but I do not go on Good Morning.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I haven't see coppo posting on any thread I read for ages, but I do not go on Good Morning.


Good morning is on owners Geoff, Jean and I are members.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I always remember from years ago - walk with your toes pointing inwards - advice from Canada and they should know


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> I always remember from years ago - walk with your toes pointing inwards - advice from Canada and they should know


At last! Hen-toe'd people have an advantage! My sister was always being told off by my father for being hen-toe'd.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With a nickname like Penguin for many years, and with a father with the identical nickname in a school 200 miles from where I was...

I don't think I stand any chance of being thought of as Canadian.... 😷


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> It´s on the Good Morning thread Jean pop in and tell him.


I'm blowed if I can find that Jan, so just pass on my regards!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> So sorry to hear that about coppo Jan - please pass on our best wishes.
> 
> I left the house this morning intending to walk down the old railway but seeing the conditions (just a bit slippy here n there) decided to walk up the road instead - thinking, at least if I fall, someone will see me!


I thought you were on Owners Jean.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Jean

https://www.motorhomeowners.org/post/morning-all-9473573?trail=13750#13750


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really sorry to hear of Coppos’ accident

Please if you get a chance pass on my condolences Jan

He’s a lovely guy 

Being a Dinosaur I don’t use other than MHF

Although occasionally I look at fruitcakes but rarely post

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Really sorry to hear of Coppos' accident
> 
> Please if you get a chance pass on my condolences Jan
> 
> ...


_I have copied and pasted, are you sure condolences is the right word Sandra?:frown2:
_


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not at all sure Jan

I mean Im really sorry to hear of his accident

And if it’s the wrong word Coppo will know what I mean

We spent a fabulous weekend together with a hogs head, don’t ask

And it cemented a friendship which remains 

Even if we rarely hear from each other 

He is great

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm not at all sure Jan
> 
> I mean Im really sorry to hear of his accident
> 
> ...


Condolences usually goes with a death I think, but he will understand what you mean in this instance, as I or anyone would.0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bless you :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Here ya go Jean
> 
> https://www.motorhomeowners.org/post/morning-all-9473573?trail=13750#13750


Thanks for that Kev. I had gone on, a couple of times, but couldn't find it....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our twice daily dog walks have taken on a different theme lately. Not due to snow and ice but due to MUD  We now walk along tarmac lanes. Come the ice and snow it will be the opposite!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Take care Pat, even mud can be a hazard 

I find the broken pavement slabs hazard enough without ice , but then I rarely venture out further than the garden these days 

Will be spring again before we know it, I’m watching for the first daffodil shoots to poke through 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't I know it Sandra. My fall last year was caused by a rock jutting out of a verge.

I have seen Primroses in bloom and some daffs poking through. The odd shrub trying to blossom


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Moho booked for mot tomorrow cancelled it this morning I have about 50 metres of a 10 degree slope to drive up, but it’s a sheet of ice today and forecast is temperatures below zero again this evening and overnight. There is no way my 4 tonne van will negotiate it neighbours cars are struggling. Rescheduled for next week.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very wise Stuart, definitely not worth the risk 

Sandra


----------

